

Awsui.com - complete solution for managing all of your Amazon Web Services - awsui
http://www.awsui.com

======
ziadbc
Is this built on AWS? That would be very meta.

~~~
awsui
Yes. awsui is built on aws sdk and is hosted on ec2 instance and uses
simpledb.

